# Which CO2 system is best for me?



## The Abbott (5 Feb 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post on this site.................  I have a 240 litre freshwater tank and want to add a co2 system, my question is what system is a good one, not too expensive but also not too cheap, I dont want to have to 'upgrade' anything within weeks of buying it. Also do I have to keep dosing with ferts etc when it is up and running? I havent really a clue how it all works so any advice would be great. Would prefer to spend no more than 250 of my english pounds otherwise I will be in big trouble with the other half! 

Thanks in advance 

Rich


----------



## AdAndrews (5 Feb 2010)

A FE set-up will be suitable for that size tank, once started up its fairly cheap, i'll find a link...


----------



## AdAndrews (5 Feb 2010)

here: viewtopic.php?f=34&t=266


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Feb 2010)

Here a list I prepared earlier:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dual-Gauge-CO2-Re ... 3a4a90806a

or one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator-Dua ... 29fe3ae8e7

Then all you need is some tubbing, and a diffusor, you will also need a drop checker to measure the CO2.

Diffusor:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-new-CO2-Dif ... 3a49ffa8ca

Tubbing:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Co2-Proof-Tank-Tu ... 2554f9ec2d

Drop checker:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Aquarium-Glas ... 2a02b7cf9b

and Dkh solution: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1447

And I always like this just to check that the CO2 is running:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Glass-Aquariu ... 2555bf896b

Then a 2Kg or 5Kg FE that will last you a long time (PM Dan Crawford for FEs)

The whole kit will set you back about Â£80-85 (plus FE)

Happy shopping


----------



## The Abbott (5 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply

So is it not worth buying a ready to go kit then? I can achieve the same results with an FE system?  Also what about adding a solenoid for switching on and off, easy peasy or hard?


----------



## AdAndrews (5 Feb 2010)

The Abbott said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> So is it not worth buying a ready to go kit then? I can achieve the same results with an FE system?  Also what about adding a solenoid for switching on and off, easy peasy or hard?



well, theres little point in spending over Â£200 when you can do it for under Â£100


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Feb 2010)

The Abbott said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> So is it not worth buying a ready to go kit then? I can achieve the same results with an FE system?  Also what about adding a solenoid for switching on and off, easy peasy or hard?


Its really up to you, the two regulators listed above include a solenoid, an all in one kit JBL for example is not a bad system but then you have to refill their bottles, a 500g JBL bottle costs Â£18 to refill for me locally, a 2kg FE costs me Â£15!

You can use FEs with the JBL system but you probably need an adapter for the regulator, and in the end you could have saved a fortune and have years worth of CO2 for "free".


----------



## The Abbott (6 Feb 2010)

Many thanks London Dragon for taking the time to give me all those links, very,very helpful to me. I've basically ordered all the bits this morning and will now sit patiently waiting for the post for a week lol.No doubt when it all arrives I shall be posting again when I cant set it up  

Again many thanks for your help guys

Rich


----------



## Fledermaus (14 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The Abbott said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could you tell me where you get the FE refills...sounds like a good price


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Feb 2010)

Fledermaus said:
			
		

> Could you tell me where you get the FE refills...sounds like a good price


They are not refills, they are new bottles every time from our own member "Dan Crawford" just send him a PM: memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=4


----------



## olly01 (14 Jun 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Here a list I prepared earlier:
> _W0Qhttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator-Dual-Gauged-Solenoid
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dual-Gauge-CO2-Re ... 3a4a90806a
> 
> ...



I have just purchased the UP inline diffuser to use with my JBL system but cannot get the fine mist you describe. Having searched the forum, I found a quote saying 1.7bar required to run this diffuser. Will the two regulators you`ve listed do this and will they fit JBL 500g bottle.


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jun 2010)

Err..I'm pretty sure you'll find that a 500g CO2 bottle is useless on a 240L tank - unless you buy 10 of them I suppose... :?   

Cheers,


----------

